# (erledigt - solved) Problem bei Updaten von pygobject-2.14.0

## fn_dark

Hi,

ich selbst hab das Problem das ich ein Update einspielen soll wobei es um dev-python/pygobject-2.14.0 geht.

Die komplette Meldung nach dem Abbruch ist die folgende.....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:
> 
> !!! /home/.portage/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-2.14.0/work/pygobject-2.14.0/config.log
> ...

 

Ja, und da die Meldung schonmal den Tipp gibt das Build-Logfile mit zugeben, tu ich ich das doch mit nachfolgendem Zitat

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Unpacking source...
> 
> >>> Unpacking pygobject-2.14.0.tar.bz2 to /home/.portage/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-2.14.0/work
> ...

 

Ja, was kann ich als Noob tun? Ich hab im übrigen mal noch keinen Bug-Report geschrieben, da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob dies einer ist!!!

Gruss, DarkLast edited by fn_dark on Sun Nov 25, 2007 3:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

ich kann den Fehler nicht bestätigen, ist auf x86 installiert *Quote:*   

> * dev-python/pygobject
> 
>     gentoo:                  2.12.3 2.14.0 {:2} 
> 
>     installed:               2.14.0* {:2} 
> ...

 

----------

## Necoro

 *fn_dark wrote:*   

> Ich hab im übrigen mal noch keinen Bug-Report geschrieben, da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob dies einer ist!!!

 

Du hättest aber zu min suchen können ob es schon einen gibt  :Wink:  ... https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199488 ...

Was für python versionen hast du denn installiert?  :Arrow:  

```
equery list -e python
```

----------

## fn_dark

Hi,

Ja, also ich hab die Pythonversion ->

 *Quote:*   

> [I--] [  ] dev-lang/python-2.3.6-r3 (2.3)
> 
> [I--] [  ] dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6 (2.4)
> 
> 

 

Gruss, Dark

EDIT:

Jetzt ist es nurnoch die

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [I--] [  ] dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6 (2.4)
> 
> 

 

Ma schauen ob es jetz funzt.....

Gruss, Dark

----------

## fn_dark

Hi,

ich kann sagen das es jetzt funktioniert hat. Um es nachvollziehen zukönnen wie berichtigt wurde -> es wurde die ältere der beiden Pythonversionen deinstalliert, den Pythonupdater gestartet und ein Worldupdate gemacht. In Befehlszeile schaut es dann so aus ->

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. emerge -Ca =python-2.3*
> 
> 2. python-updater --old-version 2.3
> ...

 

Gruss, Dark

----------

## Maximum

Hallo bei mir ist es nicht mit

 *Quote:*   

> 1. emerge -Ca =python-2.3*
> 
> 2. python-updater --old-version 2.3 

 

getan.

Ich habe das gleiche Problem.

```

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking pygobject-2.14.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-2.14.0/work

 [32;01m*[0m Fixing OMF Makefiles ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: pygobject-2.14.0

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying install-sh-1.5.6.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.20.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running automake --add-missing --copy ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-2.14.0/work/pygobject-2.14.0 ...

 * econf: updating pygobject-2.14.0/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating pygobject-2.14.0/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-docs --disable-gtk-doc --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for some Win32 platform... no

checking for native Win32... no

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

configure: creating libtool

checking for a Python interpreter with version >= 2.3.5... python

checking for python... /usr/sbin/python

checking for python version... 2.4

checking for python platform... linux2

checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python2.4/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python2.4/site-packages

checking for headers required to compile python extensions... not found

configure: error: could not find Python headers

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-2.14.0/work/pygobject-2.14.0/config.log

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: dev-python/pygobject-2.14.0 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m       ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 [31;01m*[0m       ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m       ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   gnome2.eclass, line   70:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 [31;01m*[0m   gnome2.eclass, line   66:  Called econf '--disable-docs' '--disable-gtk-doc'

 [31;01m*[0m       ebuild.sh, line  638:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m            die "econf failed"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   econf failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-2.14.0/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

Was mir hier auffällt ist, dass die Variablen prefix und exec_prefix hier nicht aufgelöst sind.

Keine Ahnung ob das normal ist, aber ich denke die müssten eigenlich mit /usr/ belegt sein.

Dann würde auch der Pfad stimmen.

```

checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python2.4/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python2.4/site-packages

checking for headers required to compile python extensions... not found

configure: error: could not find Python headers

```

Das gleiche Problem habe ich mit dem Paket gnome-python-desktop

```

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gnome-python-desktop-2.20.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.20.0/work

 [32;01m*[0m Fixing OMF Makefiles ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: gnome-python-desktop-2.20.0

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.20.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.20.0/work/gnome-python-desktop-2.20.0 ...

 * econf: updating gnome-python-desktop-2.20.0/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating gnome-python-desktop-2.20.0/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-gtk-doc --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for a Python interpreter with version >= 2.3... python

checking for python... /usr/sbin/python

checking for python version... 2.4

checking for python platform... linux2

checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python2.4/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python2.4/site-packages

checking for headers required to compile python extensions... -lpython2.4 -lm -L/usr/lib/python2.4/config 

not found

configure: error: could not find Python headers

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.20.0/work/gnome-python-desktop-2.20.0/config.log

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.20.0 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m       ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 [31;01m*[0m       ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m       ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   gnome2.eclass, line   70:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 [31;01m*[0m   gnome2.eclass, line   66:  Called econf '--disable-gtk-doc'

 [31;01m*[0m       ebuild.sh, line  638:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m            die "econf failed"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   econf failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.20.0/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

Das sind meine Python Versionen:

```

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/python-2.3.6-r4 (2.3)

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6 (2.4)

```

Meine Frage ist nun wie ich das Problem lösen oder umgehen kann.

Kann ich die Variablen irgendwie dazu zwingen auf /usr/ gesetzt zu sein ? (insofern das das Problem ist)

Danke schon mal...

----------

## Max Steel

erstmal die ältere Python löschen.

```
emerge -Ca =dev-lang/python-2.3.6-r4
```

danach mit pythonupdater auf den neuen updaten.

```
python-updater --old-version 3.3.6
```

und jetzt nochmal probieren.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre stimmt das so das die Variablen beim bloßen Config nicht aufgelöst werden.

----------

## Maximum

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> erstmal die ältere Python löschen.
> 
> ```
> emerge -Ca =dev-lang/python-2.3.6-r4
> ```
> ...

 

Es ist leider immernoch wie vorher:

```
checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python2.4/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python2.4/site-packages

checking for headers required to compile python extensions... not found

configure: error: could not find Python headers

```

Ich bin doch nicht der einzige bei dem das net funzt....

Noch irgendwelche Ideen ?

Danke  :Smile: ...

----------

## Max Steel

ups hab grad gesehen, hab die alte Version verwechselt, der updater Befehl sollte eigentlich so lauten

python-updater --old-version 2.3

----------

## Maximum

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> ups hab grad gesehen, hab die alte Version verwechselt, der updater Befehl sollte eigentlich so lauten
> 
> python-updater --old-version 2.3

 

Das hatte ich schon bemerkt. Sollte also von meiner Seite aus korrekt ausgeführt worden sein.

Leider hat es nicht funktioniert...

----------

## Max Steel

hmm, sagt er das auch wenn du python selber neuinstallierst.

Dann könntest du es auch mal mit revdep-rebuild versuchen.

Aber sonst bin ich jetz richtig ratlos, tut mir leid.

----------

## Maximum

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> hmm, sagt er das auch wenn du python selber neuinstallierst.
> 
> Dann könntest du es auch mal mit revdep-rebuild versuchen.
> 
> Aber sonst bin ich jetz richtig ratlos, tut mir leid.

 

Nein wenn ich python installiere passt alles.

Wo müssten denn die Python headers rumliegen ? 

Sind das *.h C/C++ Dateien oder sind das Python interne Konzepte (hab mit Python noch nichts programmiert...)? 

In /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages oder /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages finde ich sowas nicht.

Ich werde jetzt erstmal eine neuinstallation aller system Pakete machen.

Vielleicht hilft das...(was ich eher nicht glaube)

----------

## Max Steel

hmm ich glaube die liegen im Paket, kann dir aber im Moment nicht sagen wo.

----------

## franzf

```
# equery f dev-lang/python | grep include

/usr/include

/usr/include/python2.5

/usr/include/python2.5/Python-ast.h

/usr/include/python2.5/Python.h

/usr/include/python2.5/abstract.h

/usr/include/python2.5/asdl.h

/usr/include/python2.5/ast.h

/usr/include/python2.5/bitset.h

... usw
```

----------

## Maximum

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # equery f dev-lang/python | grep include
> 
> ...

 

Danke.

Ja die liegen bei mir da auch rum.

Leider hat das emerge -eav system keine Besserung gebracht.

Auch ein emerge -eav world endet bei mir mit obiger Fehlermeldung, 

bei der die Python header nicht gefunden werden.

----------

